# Solved: Kodak ESP 7



## bob121 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello, I recently bought a Kodak ESP 7.

The Kodak ESP 7 has multiple paper trays, named bottom and top.

The top paper tray is used for holding photo paper, and the bottom document paper generally.

Anyway, on my PC when I go to print, I can select which Paper tray to use, which is all well and good, works perfectly.

However, on Mac, there simply isn't the option to change the paper tray, so when I send a photo, it'll be printed from the document tray.

I have contacted Kodak, and they were completely useless unfortunately.

Thank you for your time and help


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - what version of OS X do you use? And is our Mac an Intel-based?

Do you have the latest software for the printer installed from Kodak, and did you check to see if there is an updated User Guide?

I find it interesting that in their online troubleshooting guide they inform you to contact Kodak for other problems, yet they are of no help.


----------



## bob121 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello,

I have Snow Leopard(The latest), Intel based. I have the newest MacBook.

I have installed the latest version of there software.

I have read there instruction manual.

I am now ripping out my hair 

Do you have any other suggestions? 

Thank you very much, James


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

That would drive me nuts too.

I assume you have played with the printer dialogue box settings, to see if there's a way to change?

I'll check around online some more to see if there's a workaround.


----------



## bob121 (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, I have had no such look.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again:

I've been looking around and have seen reviews from Mac users who have printed photos, so we know now at least it is DOES work on Mac. The question now is ... why not yours.

Have you tried deleting the printer/resetting the print system and reinstalling the printer software? Perhaps a shot in the dark.

Also ... looking through the User Guide, I see you can restore factory defaults from the Reset All Settings option. Have you tried that?

Hope that helps!


----------



## bob121 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have managed to do it!

Thank you


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

That's great! 

Now if you wouldn't mind mentioning how you solved it, then marking this thread as "Solved" (by clicking Thread Tools in the upper-right corner of your first post and clicking "Mark as Solved") that would help others who may experience the same issue.

Take care!


----------



## bob121 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello,

The problem was I was presuming all setup available was on this screen, and anything clickable on this screen like the print preferences like on Windows.










However, you must click Print on that screen, and it is on the next screen you will locate the Paper Tray by pressing the Down arrow for more information, then Selecting Print options


----------

